
How to improve problem solving skills - cipherdc
How can I improve problem solving skills like solving competitive programming problem or handle my personal life problem?
======
tmaly
If you want to get better at solving programming problems I would consider

[https://projecteuler.net/archives](https://projecteuler.net/archives)

If you want to get better at problem solving in general I would recommend a
few books

How to Solve it by Polya

An Introduction to General Systems Thinking by Weinberg

~~~
ismail
Also have a look at:

1\. leverage points in systems

2\. demmings PDCA cycle,

3\. phase problems as questions

------
user7878
Learn from already solved problems

